

Ask YC: Best freelance dev exchange? - brandnewlow

Where's the best place to post a freelance dev job and have people bid on it?  Elance is the only one I've used before and with terrible results.<p>(In case you're wondering, I'm looking for a Drupal/Wordpress MU bridge.  Drupal's great for most CMSey things, but its multiuser blogging functionality stinks.<p>I'd like a bridge to give me single login and the ability to call a user's profile info into their blog template and their blog info into their Drupal profile.)
======
rms
<http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com> is another one... on any of these
sites, you get what you pay for.

------
anthonyon
Try RemoteGurus.com (<http://www.remotegurus.com>)

------
nreece
Also see www.RentACoder.com

